# Anyone buy cloth diapers off ebay?



## Menelly

I'm looking at some of the prices on Ebay, and the ones shipping from China/Taiwan are SO much cheaper, but I don't know about the quality. Their feedback is good, they look cute... but... I dunno. I'm hoping to find any ladies here who've used them? Or, heck, anyone who's actually used cloth diapers who can tell me what looks good/bad with them?

The auction in particular I'm looking at is (I hope I don't get in trouble, but I assure you I'm a buyer not a seller!) https://www.ebay.com/itm/30-U-PICK-...tDomain_0&hash=item2c5ad73e29#ht_25260wt_1163 but I'm flexible. I'm just trying to get an idea of what I should buy and if it'll work for me. Like I said, feedback is good, but that is also possibly just cause they shipped fast?

Help?


----------



## StarlitHome

I was looking at a similar listing on ebay the other day - would really love some advice too! Are these any good?


----------



## Menelly

I find myself worried about the lack of gathering on the front. Is that a big deal? Anyone know? Ack, I hate guessing this stuff. >.>


----------



## Menelly

Starlit, a friend of mine just linked me https://www.sunbabydiapers.com/category.php?id_category=16, which looks pretty cool and inexpensive too. She says they're holding up really well for her!


----------



## StarlitHome

oh, thanks!


----------



## 17thy

I have bought a few babyland diapers off ebay. It was $3.50 for one pocket diaper with no insert, and I have to say I use them all the time still. Haven't had any issues with them, and plenty of room to grow with.


----------



## discoclare

I have 12 ebay cheapies (this type of pocket nappies are known as ebay cheapies on here and if you search for that you'll find there has been A LOT of threads).

When DD was younger (under 6 months) I used them all the time no probs. Now I find that they don't last as long as my big name brands before she out-wees them (even when boosted with a bamboo booster). For this reason I only use them round the house nowadays, for when I just need a nappy for 1 1/2 or 2 hours say before bath. I couldn't possibly trust them enough for out of the house or nursery (day care). They are cute though.

I certainly wouldn't buy 30 of any nappy (let alone ebay cheapies) as you don't know what will work for your baby. Maybe get a smaller bundle to try. If they work for you then they are a great way to cloth your baby.

Another thing people often say is that they don't last long term as well as big names (so they might not go through more than one baby) but I don't know as DD is my first. The last consideration is that you may get stung on import tax, but I never did and most ladies on here who have bought them have had no problems.


----------



## Rachel_C

STEP AWAY FROM THE MASSIVE PACKS and walk away calmly :rofl:

Seriously, it's not a good idea to buy more than a couple of anything until you've tried them. Yes buying them in smaller packs works out a bit more expensive but it's a huge gamble - you may find that they just don't work for you, no matter what reviews you've read.

The general consensus seems to be that ebay cheapies are good as stash fillers and that the quality is ok but not the same as more expensive brands. But at the price you pay that's ok, you can buy more and still have spent less than you would have on more expensive ones. There are millions of threads in here about them including recommended sellers, try searching for 'ebay cheapies'. 

With regard to the lack of gathering on the front, most nappies aren't gathered at the front :)


----------



## LittlePants

I'd check the washing instructions before buying. There's no advice in that listing, and I have seen some ebay cheapies, which say hand wash below 30ºC! Like the others said, the cheapies don't last long, and the inserts are pretty poor, so you'll almost certainly have to invest in extra inserts, but for spares they are so cheap.


----------



## New2Bumps

I've got mainly ebay cheapies. They are great, but the inserts aren't as good quality as the more pricey nappies and so last about 1 1.2 to 2 hrs for us. 
Out of the ones I've tried, the babyland they are the worst though. 97kgallery have been the best seller for me. Also baby bot budget on the net sell ebay cheapies - wider selection but without the long postage so take a look there.


----------



## ellemonkey

Those cheapies in particular are pretty good but wont be suitable to a small baby as there are no cross over tabs, they also may suffer from some degree of wingdroop if used on the smallest width fitting.

There are cheapies with hip snaps and cross over poppers available too.

Once baby is big enough to fit they are brilliant nappies with the right inserts.

Some ebay pockets can be very large in contrast with other pockets but this is actually a good thing as they tend to fit for longer.


----------



## Menelly

Thanks! A friend of mine suggested buying 8-10 of those, and 8-10 of the Sunbaby ones, and 8-10 more expensive ones for outings. Sound about right?


----------



## Kess

Menelly said:


> Thanks! A friend of mine suggested buying 8-10 of those, and 8-10 of the Sunbaby ones, and 8-10 more expensive ones for outings. Sound about right?

Not until you know what works for you and baby! I bought a few of everything, and I'm really glad I did. I bought 4 Itti Bitti D'Lish Snap-in-Ones, which are highly rated by many people and a good brand, but couldn't get them to work AT ALL for my LO's shape, and need to sell them on. I bought one ebay cheapie to try, it worked well for us (and works with a bamboo booster too to last a bit longer) after he had filled out a bit (most one-size nappies like ebay cheapies don't fit from birth) so I bought another ten. I'd honestly recommend no more than 3 or 4 of any type, bought preloved to keep costs down and keep down how much you lose if they don't work and need to be sold on. Once you know what you like and what works with baby's shape, you can sell any that don't work and buy more of the ones that do.


----------



## 17thy

I would NOT recommend sunbabies. I have heard way too many bad things about the sizing (too small) and leaking. My good friend had to stop CDing because she bought a stash of sunbabies to begin with when she had the money, and they fit him for a very short amount of time. Luckily we knew some nice people and they gave her new diapers that actually fit him.


----------



## PepsiChic

i bought a cheapier ebay from grapeapple i think name was, love it, used it multiple times its good enough quality and has contained explosive poop and a lot of pee, not to mention a good few wash cycles. grapeapple sells them in 10 you picks. i highly recommend. they also arrived in just 2 weeks!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-U-PICK-AIO-BABY-CLOTH-DIAPER-1-SIZE-10-INSERTS-/220648983059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335fb44a13


----------



## Tegans Mama

We used ebay cheapies (which are now being sold along :winkwink: :rofl: for even cheaper than we bought them) and we found them fine until LO got older and started drinking more. I think cheapies are brilliant for younger babies because they are changed so frequently you don't really need to worry about the amount they wet.


----------

